# Help in Jupiter FL



## Sailpilot (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm currently having a problem with a home owner near where my boat is anchored. I've been told to "move along or else". When I informed the individual of my right to stay anchored, I was told that he would handle this the old fashioned way. I spend about 4-5 days away and during this 3 times in the last month, I have returned to a boat covered in chum and hundreds of bait fish.

I have a great spot, protected and close to everything. 5-6 feet of draft. One bridge "US 1" away from the Inlet. The only thing that I can think of is if more cruisers atleast stopping for a night or more. This guy might be a little more relunctant to destroy my boat while I'm gone. Anyone that would like to help, I offer a free 12 pack of your choice on arrival and if I'm available, guided directions to a great spot.

If you have google maps:

Jupiter Inlet head south from Federal highway bridge. Before Indiantown Bridge, right into a small channel turning before the boat ramp on your left side. Once in the channel turn right into a open lake formed by mangrove island on the east and houses and businesses west and south. Google maps will not show my boat, but you will see it in person. 5+ draft only take the channel at high tide staying to the left entering the channel.

If you are interested in a nice spot and helping me out email me and I can send photos and aerial photos (google) with directions if I'm not home to help in person.

[email protected]


----------



## Sailpilot (Dec 1, 2004)

image of spot


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Have you contacted the local authorities?


----------



## Sailpilot (Dec 1, 2004)

Close image


----------



## Sailpilot (Dec 1, 2004)

CharlieCobra said:


> Have you contacted the local authorities?


They can't do anything. It's my word vs. his. He waits till I'm gone then has his way.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Take before and after pics. All else fails you could always handle it like some folks I know would. Wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Buy a cheap video or web cam. Then go see the local authorities and maybe your lawyer about a new boat....


----------



## JimHawkins (Aug 25, 2006)

If your boat is being vandalized, the local authorities should be interested. And if you have grounds to suspect a certain person, they should be interested in that too. Perhaps an officer showing up on his doorstep and asking a few questions might encourage him to reflect on his behavior.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I hate to say this, but you're in a no-win situation. Right and wrong have very little to do with things such as this. It's basically a case of who will give in first.

What you could do, if possible, is get someone to come out to your boat (pick them up when you can't be seen), then have them leave in the morning, making it look like you have left. Then wait with a camcorder or camera until they show up and start sliming the boat. Of course, that could very easily turn ugly.


----------



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

If you can resist the urge to shoot the bastard set him up and get it on video. If after catching the SOB you fail to resist the urge, go crabbin'.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think that getting photographic or video proof of what is going on is your best recourse... You need to document what happens very thoroughly, and then once you have video or photographic proof....talk to the authorities and a lawyer... Even if you only catch him doing it once on video or camera, it won't be a big leap for the authorities and your lawyer to figure out all the times you boat has been vandalized were caused by the same person. 

Jim is right, that the authorities should be interested...but without video or photographic proof... it is just your word against the owners. 

BTW, a person would be better, but you can also get some small webcams that you can setup to trigger on a time lapse or motion.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd run with these... maybe lashed to the mast inside of some bag?

http://shop.nationalgeographic.com/jump.jsp?itemID=3364&itemType=PRODUCT

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4057191


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CP—

Those are pretty much perfect for what he needs.  and not too expensive.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw fish!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

You could put sombodys eye out!
(not that its a bad thing really)


----------



## Sailpilot (Dec 1, 2004)

I've had the police called and sent to his house twice. It's all about word vs. word. Thanks for all the input. The cameras look like it's worth a shot.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

1/2" ball bearings and that beastie cam posted a photo of are a great combination... What's more fun is firing 1/2" ice cubes out of it... the projectiles melt after impact...  One of my friends from college used to make frozen mercury pellets for her slingshot...but that seriously hazardous...  Have good range and do a fair amount of damage though.


----------



## Sailpilot (Dec 1, 2004)

Just had the police out again to document the damage. I guess they are actually going to start an investigation. While I took the boat to a dock so that the ppolice could inspect it, the ass cut my mooring lines and float. He was a little pissed when I just parked the boat and used a hook anchor from the dingy to bring up the chain from the bottom and secure my sailboat again. He was inspecting my activity from his balcony while I wished him a Merry Chirstmas. This of course started a swear and curse festival from him. This guy is a Lawyer, don't they have to follow the law as well? It seems that he is risking alot just to get a boat off of "his water"?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It's not his water!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Get him on film, take it to the Bar...


----------



## roywmoss (Dec 9, 2001)

www.FloridaBar.org


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

...annnnd there ya go....the only way to best an a-hole is to be a bigger, badder, a-hole...Trust me I know


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

dear god, a lawyer... gimme a christmas present, let me call him for you. I like lawyers. steamed, then quartered.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd imagine that behavior like this is likely to get him dis-barred. Lawyers are supposed to act ethically and within the bounds of the law. You have a legal right to be anchored where you are... and he's breaking the law vandalizing your boat and cutting your mooring/anchoring equipment.

BTW, the [email protected]$$ sounds as bad as the one that was suing a drycleaner for $8,000,000 for losing a pair of pants. Yes, the idiot who did that was not only a lawyer, but at the time a sitting judge. He's been disbarred since IIRC.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> I'd imagine that behavior like this is likely to get him dis-barred. Lawyers are supposed to act ethically and within the bounds of the law. You have a legal right to be anchored where you are... and he's breaking the law vandalizing your boat and cutting your mooring/anchoring equipment.
> 
> BTW, the [email protected]$$ sounds as bad as the one that was suing a drycleaner for $8,000,000 for losing a pair of pants. Yes, the idiot who did that was not only a lawyer, but at the time a sitting judge. He's been disbarred since IIRC.


Guess I didn't come right out and say it...but thatz what I meant...thanx for clarifying that dawg...


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Do not be too surprised. 
Typically, the ethics committee of the bar assoc is made up of... you guessed it lawyers. 

In texas, theres 15 members, 5 perm, 5 ad-hoc, and 5 "members of the community" (read 3 lawyers and 2 that are tied by the groin to lawyers)

The Commission for Lawyer Discipline, is made up of 12 members, six attorneys appointed by the President of the State Bar and six public members appointed by the Supreme Court of Texas, all can be (and currently are) barristers.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It also might be worth talking to the local media... it always amazes me how much power the local TV station has over things like this.... Of course, I'm a bit spoiled, since I know a lot of journalists and can pretty much get camera time if I want it.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I would be willing to make a small wager that nothing good will come of this
many cops don't care about petty crime as long as nobody gets hurt and the bar assoc will have a good laugh at your expense. then you'll get sued for making 'false claims'.

good luck


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If he gets photographic or video proof of the problem, I don't see how it could possibly be ignored by police or be considered making "false claims.".

No one told him to go ahead without getting some sort of proof of the misdeeds.  


xort said:


> I would be willing to make a small wager that nothing good will come of this
> many cops don't care about petty crime as long as nobody gets hurt and the bar assoc will have a good laugh at your expense. then you'll get sued for making 'false claims'.
> 
> good luck


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> If he gets photographic or video proof of the problem, I don't see how it could possibly be ignored by police or be considered making "false claims.".
> 
> No one told him to go ahead without getting some sort of proof of the misdeeds.


Because too many lawyers are dirt, present company excepted.
Too many cops are lazy or too busy or both.
At least that's the experience in my town. i could fill up a couple of gigs with the crap I've seen here.

Look how much it took to fight that dirtbag nyfong. i have no trust in the legal system to police itself.
Just because you are right does not mean the law is on your side.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you document everything, and the cops aren't willing to do something and the bar association isn't either...then you go to the media...and they're usually more than happy to kick ass and chew gum... 


xort said:


> Because too many lawyers are dirt, present company excepted.
> Too many cops are lazy or too busy or both.
> At least that's the experience in my town. i could fill up a couple of gigs with the crap I've seen here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

This sounds like one of the episodes of the Soprano's, when Tony parked his yacht in front of a lawyer's house who was suppose to buy a house from him. Tony blared Old crony music all night long from a powerful stereo system. 
I would invite the local yacht clubs and marina people to have a raft up over the weekend and have a party. New years is next week. What a better time to have a party in front of his house all night long.  
Please post what time the party starts!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You should post his name and address here and we can all send him a belated Merry Christmas of sorts .......... my ex=wife now live with an attorney Poetic justice I do a LOT more sailing and love it.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

He has a lot more to lose if you decide to settle it "the old fashioned way". In the end nothing good will come of this.
pigslo


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

A local bar association is sometimes rquired to take sanctions when a member is convicted of criminal behavior. Note the word CONVICTED, you can expect that even if he is photographed--he will then try to settle and drop the charges and the DA or other prosecutor will encourage you to do this. If you don't settle, he'll find a way to make your court visits time consuming and expensive, so you are in for a fight up front.

Find out what you can about the local (not just state) bar association and what sanctions they are REQUIRED to take, that way you'll know what to aim for.

I'd still invest in the video cam. Paint ball players also use "paint grenades" for their fun, that scatter bright dye for 20+ feet. Might be interesting to see if you could rig a remote control to that--and tell the police "Just look for the man covered in red paint."

My evil twin brother would say forget all the bs, just burn his house down at 3AM after making sure to seal all the exits. But, sometimes he forgets that justice must take a back seat to civilized behavior.

If he wants to settle: How about some public service work, scraping, cleaning, and painting the bottoms of every boat at the nearest marina, every two months? That's almost as good as keelhauling.<G>


----------

